# Ugh silly rat



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

So Ellen can get out of the new cage I got them.
I read somewhere to use hardware cloth, but when I went to the store it was all galvanized steel.
Doesn't that stuff absorb pee and then smell horrible?


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe see if there is another hardware store that has the coated stuff, OR, ask at the first if they can get coated hardware cloth. Until you can get it, you might want to buy the cheepest galvanized stuff just to tide you over so the little one doesn't get out...

It may absorb the pee, but it also won't do so for awhile - and she likely won't be peeing on the walls, I think... It may be worth it just to use galvanized until she's big enough not to escape!  GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah i agree with the ^^^^^^^^^ above posts

Jess x


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

It was Home Depot, which is a HUGEEEEE chain store thats all over Canada,
so I don't think any other stores would have the coated stuff.
Maybe I'll ask if they can order it in.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Home Depot is in the US too


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you look in the garden section? Home depot here does have it, but it's not with the other hardware cloth, it's only with the garden section. Also, gardening stores might carry it also.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I remember someone on here said that auto shops do powder coating, and that they usually are willing to throw in stuff when they have to powder coat a car. I'm not sure what type of shop you would need to go to, though.


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

hahaha I didn't know home depot was in the states >.<
I'll have to go back and look in the garden section! ^__^


----------



## wildweims (Mar 3, 2008)

I also had to go to a couple Home Depots here to find it.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah - it's only in the garden section. It's weird that it's only there, tho, but I guess it's cuz the reason for coating is the outside weather... not indoor construction or whatever.  Good luck!


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

i went to home depot for hardware cloth...they didn't know what that was. nobody did, not even the manager. we finally asked for chiken wire and they were like "OH well why didn't you just say so?" *reads label on wire* "oh, i guess it IS called hardware cloth lol"

...idiots


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

hahaaa wow, yeah, idiots indeed.
I've currently just been putting them in their tank while I'm at work/overnight,
but when I put them in while I'm sitting in the living room she will keep doing it over and over
She's not even tiny, but I guess small enough that her big butt can get out.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

the whole "if their head can fit through, they can fit through" law doesn't apply to my rattie apparently.... xD her head fits through and then she gets stuck and i have to push her back in its so sad! lol i'd take off the hardware cloth if i wasn't afraid she'd get stuck overnight and get hurt or something.


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

abbycrazed said:


> i went to home depot for hardware cloth...they didn't know what that was. nobody did, not even the manager. we finally asked for chiken wire and they were like "OH well why didn't you just say so?" *reads label on wire* "oh, i guess it IS called hardware cloth lol"
> 
> ...idiots



no kidding....I had someone there cut some wood for me for the new cage...the idiot cut half the sections 2 inches off....i paid extra for them to cut it and i still had to go home and do it myself....


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

xxpinkfunxx said:


> abbycrazed said:
> 
> 
> > i went to home depot for hardware cloth...they didn't know what that was. nobody did, not even the manager. we finally asked for chiken wire and they were like "OH well why didn't you just say so?" *reads label on wire* "oh, i guess it IS called hardware cloth lol"
> ...


this is why i prefer kent's home depot. they can be a bit more expense with some things but they KNOW what they have, if they can get if they don't have it already, how to look for stores that carry a product they don't sell and will cut anything you want to the size you want for free and only charge you for what you take, not for the whole sheet or roll of whatever it is you're looking for. 

i was not able to find the coated stuff myself and plain to just chuck and replace when needed. i don't even know of any body repair shops around here either. though i'm sure that if i looked hard enough i would be able to. i think...


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

All I have is Home depot and Lowes....and some small local places that close way too early...never thought id be glad i know how to use a saw w/o losing a finger.


----------

